# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Хочу жить, но выхода не вижу...

## Сергейhelp

Админ, удаляй тему. Тут половина ебнутых на форуме...

----------


## Wasted

Ну так продайте квартиру, раз она ещё есть. Новую с женщиной наживете. Если бросите играть. Убиваться-то зачем из-за денег? Тут куда более серьезные проблемы у людей.

----------


## Сергейhelp

Мне помогут, если я попрошу. Но я не могу этого сделать, я не могу признаться девушке. 
Я под землю провалюсь от стыда, если расскажу.
У людей проблеммы посерьёзнее говорите. Я не спорю, но самоубийство из-за
долгов занимает далеко не последнее место, если не первое.
Ладно, все там будем, в конечном итоге :Smile:

----------


## КсенияБо

Убивать себя из-за долгов-Это Полный Абсурд, да еще и не таких прям огромных(реально за года четыре можно отработать, если устроиться на вторую работу).
Боитесь рассказать родным, что дибил... А после су это все станет явным, вы в итоге им окажетесь, а они будут корить себя за то, что не смогли помочь. Прекратите этот цирк, здоровый, жизни радуетесь. А сумма не большая, отработаете за три-четыре года. Тут люди при смерти от болезней, с поехавшей кукухой, депрессиями съедающими  изнутри. Живите и откиньте ваш стыд. Я бы с радостью поменялась с вами местами.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Чё-т я ни фига не могу понять... Очередной троллинг??

----------


## rvoa

> Чё-т я ни фига не могу понять... Очередной троллинг??


  " ... а тебе и не нужно понимать. я понимаю - оставь это мне.." :Smile:  Тем более для того, чтоб что-то понимать, нужен мозг...

----------


## Wasted

> Чё-т я ни фига не могу понять... Очередной троллинг??


 
Как-то очень похоже. Полтора ляма и в петлю? 
Вот у нас мужика ни за что на 6 ваших опустили, и таких мыслей нет

https://kyky.org/news/belarusu-dali-...-okazalos-malo

----------


## Dr.Tiger

давайте новую тему уже создавайте. Я вам идей могу подкинуть. Например, ну... не знаю... "Я подхватил сифилис после инцеста с мамой" или "Жестокая любовь: я влюбился в козу из зоопарка, а она мне не дает. Помогите, плиззззззззззззззз", или вот еще вариант: "Я законченный олигофрен, который занимается мультирегистрацией и создает бредовые топики, чтобы потроллить потенциальных самоубийц"

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Как-то очень похоже. Полтора ляма и в петлю?


 Это как раз хорошо определяет "предел мечтаний" нашего тролля. Полтора ляма - это ж ппц какие большие деньги. В Пензе на них е....шить надо, наверное, лет 40, да?

----------


## Wasted

> Это как раз хорошо определяет "предел мечтаний" нашего тролля. Полтора ляма - это ж ппц какие большие деньги. В Пензе на них е....шить надо, наверное, лет 40, да?


 
Поскольку он это выдумал, то и представить не мог, что люди проигрывают гораздо больше))))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Да уж... специфика у Вас. Мне даже 24 уже жарко дома. Как ни странно, но мне даже разница в градус легко чувствуется. А при 40 я вообще даже на природе уйду в аут.


 Если жара сухая, то это намного легче переносится. Например, вы в Сочи. Там климат субтропический и влажный, мне сложно это переносить, а кому-то в самый раз. В Крыму все иначе, я, например, отлично себя чувствовала в Коктебеле, могла запросто осилить ежедневную прогулку до Тихой бухты, где купаться намного приятнее, чем на пляжах самого Коктебеля, да и безопаснее. Вода исключительная. Кстати, кто не знает, именно там снимался эпизод фильма «Брильянтовая рука», когда Миронов шел "по воде". Чистейший пляж, вода изумительная, не сравнится даже со Средиземноморьем.

----------


## tempo

Сейчас я ещё разубедился: причина гибели Рима - не порочная экономическая модель, а наличие Форума  :Smile: 
Вся энергия была слита на ля-ля неслышащих один одного людей.
Ни хера ни разу в спорах не рождается истина.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Сейчас я ещё разубедился: причина гибели Рима - не порочная экономическая модель, а наличие Форума 
> Вся энергия была слита на ля-ля неслышащих один одного людей.
> Ни хера ни разу в спорах не рождается истина.


 Ох, и не говори. У меня, например, отпуск до конца недели, и вместо того, чтобы куда-нибудь съездить, дней на 5 хотя бы, занимаюсь тут херней, в прямом смысле этого слова. И ведь затягивает... В общем, пора с этим "форумом" завязывать.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Сейчас я ещё разубедился: причина гибели Рима - не порочная экономическая модель, а наличие Форума 
> Вся энергия была слита на ля-ля неслышащих один одного людей.
> Ни хера ни разу в спорах не рождается истина.


 Ну чё, + вам, tempo. Как в споре между бараном и козлом может родиться истина, если они на разных "языках" "разговаривают"?




> занимаюсь тут херней, в прямом смысле этого слова. И ведь затягивает... В общем, пора с этим "форумом" завязывать.


 Да, я тоже так думаю. Я рассчитывал на то, что увижу здесь другие темы для обсуждения. А вместо этого читаю здесь про температуру радиаторов, экономические проблемы Украины и разную кармическую пое...ень.

----------


## tempo

Но, Dr.Tiger, без проездов по цэукраинству или шчырабеларушчынке (у нас тоже есть нацстрадальцы) - никак нельзя  :Wink:

----------


## Wasted

> После смерти, верно?
> 
> QUOTE=Wasted;176735] и пока что наука это доказывает.


 *ПРУФЛИНК* в студию!!![/QUOTE]


Слушайте, ну лень специально искать. Каждый день какие-то открытия с мозгом. Эта область отвечает за то, другая за это. Места для мистики просто не остаётся.

----------


## Wasted

> А я уверена, что мы с тобой еще встретимся. После того, как.


 
Я бы не прочь в это верить, но лучше всё-таки в этой жизни успеть.

----------

